# Illustrator: Muster skalieren möglich?



## DjMG (30. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Profis 

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wir möchten uns ein Werbetransparent mit unserem Logo anfertigen lassen (4m x 0,9m).
Dazu haben wir auch das Logo als .ai vorliegen, das hochskalieren klappt dank Vektorgrafik ganz hervorragend.

Doch möchten wir nicht nur das Logo drauf haben, sondern auch ein gepunktetes Muster
im Hintergrund als "Füller". Soweit hab ich es noch geschafft, ein Muster festzulegen.
Das kenne ich auch aus Photoshop.
Wenn ich einem Hintergrund-Rechteck nun das Muster zuweise, ist es aber zu groß (zu wenige große Punkte).

Wie kann ich es, wie in Photoshop gewohnt, skalieren, sodass viele kleine Punkte draus werden?

Danke für eure Hilfe,
lg DjMG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich denke mal das du das Muster auf ein Rechteck angewendet hast.
Normalerweise kannst du, wenn du das Auswahl-Werkzeug verwendest (schwarzer Pfeil), das Objekt skalieren wenn du an diesen kleinen Quadraten am Rand ziehst. Falls diese bei dir nicht angezeigt werden, wenn das Objekt markiert ist, dann kannst du das über „Ansicht>Begrenzungsrahmen einblenden (shift+strg+b)“ einblenden.
Oder du verwendest das Skalierenwerkzeug (Standart-Shortcut e).

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (30. September 2010)

Ich nehme an, das dein Rechteck in der Größe bleiben soll und sich das Muster entsprechend skalieren.
Ganz gut geht dazu das Transormieren-Fenster (Umschalt+F8 unter Win). Dort kannst du am kleinen nach unten zeigenden Dreieck einstellen, das du nur das Muster transformieren willst.

Grüße Marco


----------



## DjMG (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

@Jan:
Leider verändere ich somit die Größe des Rechtecks. Das bringt aber nichts.
Das Rechteck soll im Hintergrund aufgespannt bleiben, nur dessen Inhalt (=Muster) soll skaliert werden

@smileyml:
Ja, so wie du es sagst, klappt es auch, aber leider muss man halt numerische Werte per Hand
eingeben. Eine einfachere Lösung gibt's also leider nicht? 

lg


----------



## smileyml (3. Oktober 2010)

Die nummerische Änderung ist sogesehen die genaueste - wenn man das genaue Ziel kennt. Leider geht es nicht händisch, also muss man sich rantasten.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
also bei mir wird das Muster und das Rechreck skaliert, wenn man das so macht wie ich beschrieben habe.
Ich skaliere das normalerweise so das mir das Muster passt udn dann vergrößere ich das Rechteck über das Direktauswahlwerkzeug. Damit kann ich dann die Ankerpunkte des Rechteckes einzeln anpassen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## cdpanic (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Also wenn du es Umbedingt mit der Hand skalieren willst würde mir noch einfallen das du das Rechteck vergrößerst und dann mit einer Schnittmaske auf die richtige Größe zuschneidest!

Ist zwar keine saubere Art die Sache zu erledigen aber die einzige die mir einfallen würde wo du das Muster mit der Hand skalieren kannst!

lg
stef


----------

